# How do you tell if the B15 SE has the Performance package?



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone know how to tell w/o acctually looking at the car? I'm looking for a new car for my g/f. Thanks.
~Ryan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you have to look at the car, lol.

it will have the 16" 6 spoke wheels and the rear wing.


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

doesnt it also have the sunroof?!...i have the sentra SE (2001) with spoiler, alloy wheels, and sunroof.....IMO opinion the ''sport'' package is no biggie....just a better engine....if you want a car to like add performance modifications to....then the SE version is a very good place to start....but if you arent into that then it doesnt matter....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

16" wheels, rear spoiler, limited slip, I think that's about it

no it doesn't include a sunroof, and no it has nothing to do with the engine


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

My 2005 Sentra 1.8S came with a sport package....rear spoiler, fog lights, 16" wheels, SE-R front body. I'm hopeing to get the sunroof installed later. :thumbup: 


Jason :cheers:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AsianJKim said:


> My 2005 Sentra 1.8S came with a sport package....rear spoiler, fog lights, 16" wheels, SE-R front body. I'm hopeing to get the sunroof installed later. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Jason :cheers:



that's good. But it has NOTHING to do with this thread. Oh, and the 2005 sentras all have the same front bumper....so saying you have the "Se-r front" is dumb.

try to avoid posting where it isn't necessary that you do so.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that's good. But it has NOTHING to do with this thread. Oh, and the 2005 sentras all have the same front bumper....so saying you have the "Se-r front" is dumb.
> 
> try to avoid posting where it isn't necessary that you do so.


No im just saying that is what comes in the sports package....Because he was wanting to know how you know if its a sport package.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

AsianJKim said:


> No im just saying that is what comes in the sports package....Because he was wanting to know how you know if its a sport package.



I don't care what you're saying. You need to go back and RE-READ what model he has. 

Like I said, you don't need to be posting in here, you obviously don't know enough about what he's asking to give him an answer that he can use.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Anyhow.... The specs for the SE are here And your car should look something like this:








*Not This*


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

The Sentra SE with performance Package ran from 2000 and stoped in 2002 with the non Spec V version SE-R taking its place so to speak. And the car has the SR20DE with 16 inch wheels( same as on SE-R and the last version Altima), sunroof, fogs lights, and wing. Very nice car. That was the last time the SR20DE was in a Sentra. To say that a Sentra has the title of "performance package" in its name from the factory after 2001 is unture. But you can buy a performance minded Sentra. :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually, it stopped in 2001 (the last year of the SE model) 

but otherwise, good information ar02


----------



## ar02specv (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks....and yes, 01 the last year. Then on with the SE-R rebirth.

:thumbup:


----------



## SENTRASER (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for everyones responces, although, I'm looking for a new car for my girlfriend...I'm looking for the car from a distance because they are kinda hard to find from around here...Can you tell by looking at the vin number if it has the performance package?? Any imput would help! She needs a car soon and I want to steer her away from the Honduhs and the Cavilers!!!
~Ryan
Heres the pic of it, you cant really see the back and I had to blow the picture up:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

looks like a performance package to me, note the 16" 6 spoke wheels.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yep it's got the spoiler, fogs, and 16" wheels

you can get all those separately so there is a slight chance that it's not actually a PP, but my guess is that it is. And yes you can get the dealership to check if it has it or not through the VIN.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

SENTRASER said:


> Thanks for everyones responces, although, I'm looking for a new car for my girlfriend...I'm looking for the car from a distance because they are kinda hard to find from around here...Can you tell by looking at the vin number if it has the performance package?? Any imput would help! She needs a car soon and I want to steer her away from the Honduhs and the Cavilers!!!
> ~Ryan


Look at the interior. That is a classic SE with Performance Package interior with the gray(Midnight) interior and the weird shape patterns in the middle of the seats. The 16" wheels are a dead giveaway for a 2000-2001 SE with that interior and fog lights.


----------

